# How is the 'calatrava' style of watch defined?



## atennisplayah (Oct 29, 2010)

I have noticed a few brands - mostly high-end manufacture horlogerie - such as bremont (the Alt-c) that advertise their watches as having a 'calatrava' styling. It seems Patek's signature line of calatrava watches are the original creators of this style but I'm not too sure as to what it fully means. Perhaps it is the design of the unique ridging on the case.

Calatrava (watch) - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## EmerickNgo (Nov 22, 2013)

Seems to be defined by/ originate the design which resembles the Calatrava Cross from the Iberian Knights of Spain and Portugal. 

Go to Wiki and look for Order of Calatrava order emblem and design should be there.


----------

